# Oden dominating in practice



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, I might be stretching it some, but I feel so good that Oden is practicing and letting his presence be known what the heck!?

From MB's blog:



> There were several highlights, and I'll just give you a couple. There was a moment in the scrimmage where Travis Outlaw came down the lane, cocked back, and was ready to throw down. Mr. Oden came from the weak side, erased those ideas, and the dunk attempt. That drew a few oohs and ahhs, and was the explosion we've been looking for.


And



> The other thing Oden apparently has down is the pick-and-roll play, which is the bread and butter offense in this league. Several times Roy and Oden were involved, and twice Brandon was left with wide-open foul line jumpers, and when the defense tried to switch he would simply dump the ball into Oden, who, with a guard on him, would easy end up right at the rim for a flush.


There will be interviews up soon from Courtside and the whole show later in the day.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

The question is when will WE get to see him dominate.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> The question is when will WE get to see him dominate.


No kidding. I dominated practice too. Everyone in here has dominated practice. Until we see it it means nothing. The Blazers are dropping the ball by not letting us have any video of Greg dominating


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

I think he acknowledged that he was strectching the truth. But I did get a good laugh out of the "everyone in here has dominated practice" comment. Dominating a 6th grade practice is a little different than looking good in a NBA training camp. I am guesssing that MAYBE 10% of fans on any board ever started for their Jr. High Team. Let alone dominated. LOL


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I've wished that all of us could get together for a run more then a few times. It would be really interesting to see who has any game.

STOMP


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

STOMP said:


> I've wished that all of us could get together for a run more then a few times. It would be really interesting to see who has any game.
> 
> STOMP


everyone would blow by me and score but at 6-4 both me and my son would grab a few rebounds


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

aussiestatman said:


> everyone would blow by me and score but at 6-4 both me and my son would grab a few rebounds


With my rebuilt knee I doubt I am blowing by anyone anymore but I have been looking for a run for a while.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

cpt.napalm said:


> With my rebuilt knee I doubt I am blowing by anyone anymore but I have been looking for a run for a while.


I'll do some blow. But I aint running afterwards.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I want video clips! :azdaja:

Maybe soneone going to the fan fest can tape it and post Oden highlight. 

MGB where are you? Isn't that one of your jobs as a mod. : )


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm very disappointed to say I won't be able to go. I have two tickets and have been looking forward to it, but my health won't allow it right now. I'm having problems with my legs/feet swelling real bad right now, but I hope to have them down enough to make the first preseason game Tuesday.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mgb said:


> I'm very disappointed to say I won't be able to go. I have two tickets and have been looking forward to it, but my health won't allow it right now. I'm having problems with my legs/feet swelling real bad right now, but I hope to have them down enough to make the first preseason game Tuesday.


I'm sorry to hear that mgb. I've always been a big fan of your videos you post. Hope you get well soon.

So who is going to pick up the slack on this one. I'm not going, so I can't. I vote for HCP. He has experience in these things and might even get us an exclusive home video interivew with the big guy.

Can you make it happen HCP?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

On my way down there right now. I'll see if i can put together a 2 minute highlight recap of the game. Actually, I'm sure they will have something up on Blazers.com by tomorrow. I'll work on it.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> On my way down there right now. I'll see if i can put together a 2 minute highlight recap of the game. Actually, I'm sure they will have something up on Blazers.com by tomorrow. I'll work on it.


You da man!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

It's_GO_Time said:


> You da man!


Hey man. After the game I put together 4 1/2 minutes of highlights for Casey Hodahl for the web site. I assume it will be up on blazers.com sometime tomorrow.


----------

